# Je ne trouve pas l'ISO 1903



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche à télécharger l'ISO 1903 (donc pas la plus récente) mais je ne la trouve pas, pourriez vous m'éclairer svp, merci.


----------



## edenpulse (6 Avril 2020)

pourquoi souhaites tu spécifiquement cette version?


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (6 Avril 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> pourquoi souhaites tu spécifiquement cette version?


En fait j'ai le même soucis que dans ce sujet là https://forums.macg.co/threads/une-...hiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1310773/page-2 et ils disent avoir résolu le problème en prenant une version plus ancienne mais impossible d'en trouver, il n'y en a qu'une sur le site de microsoft


----------



## vincentn (8 Avril 2020)

[_Aux modos : Si j'enfreins des règles, je m'en excuse par avance et vous pouvez effacer le lien_]

J'ai eu effectivement le même problème après une réinstallation de ma machine. Windows 10 1909 et BootCamp ne font pas bon ménage. Microsoft a changé des choses dans son ISO et Apple n'a toujours pas corrigé BootCamp (depuis novembre 2019 donc) pour prendre ces modifications en compte.  En passant par la version précédente de Windows 10, cela fonctionne en revanche. Après installation, il suffit de faire toutes les mises à jour pour retrouver un Windows 10 1909.
Je l'ai fait, et ça fonctionne.

Le problème, c'est que sur la page de téléchargement officielle de Microsoft, ils ont enlevé le lien vers la version précédente, gardant juste la dernière en date (logique en même temps), mais l'ISO est toujours présente sur leurs serveurs.

Bref, voici le lien direct et officiel pour télécharger l'iso de la version 1903 de Win10 en français.

https://software-download.microsoft...1586430456&h=da911b3487418ec5ad4d59493b849ac0


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (8 Avril 2020)

vincentn a dit:


> [_Aux modos : Si j'enfreins des règles, je m'en excuse par avance et vous pouvez effacer le lien_]
> 
> J'ai eu effectivement le même problème après une réinstallation de ma machine. Windows 10 1909 et BootCamp ne font pas bon ménage. Microsoft a changé des choses dans son ISO et Apple n'a toujours pas corrigé BootCamp (depuis novembre 2019 donc) pour prendre ces modifications en compte.  En passant par la version précédente de Windows 10, cela fonctionne en revanche. Après installation, il suffit de faire toutes les mises à jour pour retrouver un Windows 10 1909.
> Je l'ai fait, et ça fonctionne.
> ...


Merci beaucoup, tu me sauves la vie


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (8 Avril 2020)

Ça n'a pas fonctionné, même problème....


----------



## vincentn (8 Avril 2020)

Qu'est-ce que ça te dit ? Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas exactement, à quel moment, quelle étape ?


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2020)

VeryHighEloPlayer420 a dit:


> Ça n'a pas fonctionné, même problème....


Eh bien non, il faut utiliser la dernière version disponible ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et le fichier porte le nom exact de *Win10_1909_French_x64.iso*. Les anciennes versions posaient justement un problème, ce qui n'est plus le cas. Ton problème est autre et il va falloir donner des précisons sur ton modèle de Mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac, une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue et quelle version de macOS en cours ? Nous ne sommes pas devins.


----------



## Locke (8 Avril 2020)

vincentn a dit:


> Windows 10 1909 et BootCamp ne font pas bon ménage. Microsoft a changé des choses dans son ISO et Apple n'a toujours pas corrigé BootCamp (depuis novembre 2019 donc) pour prendre ces modifications en compte. En passant par la version précédente de Windows 10, cela fonctionne en revanche. Après installation, il suffit de faire toutes les mises à jour pour retrouver un Windows 10 1909.


Négatif, Microsoft et Apple ont bien fait des corrections et à ce jour il n'y a plus aucun problème. Mais comme les correctifs n'ont pas été faits au même moment, c'était parfois un peu bancal, mais plus maintenant.


----------



## vincentn (8 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, Microsoft et Apple ont bien fait des corrections et à ce jour il n'y a plus aucun problème. Mais comme les correctifs n'ont pas été faits au même moment, c'était parfois un peu bancal, mais plus maintenant.


C'est très récent alors. Parce que ma nouvelle installation de Win10 date à peine du mois dernier (sous Catalina à jour). Et impossible de terminer l'installation de Windows 10 1909, celle-ci s'arrêtant au milieu du gué, ma machine rebootant alors sous MacOS. Plusieurs essais sans succès.

Et ce n'était pas un problème de partition, de place sur le DD interne, etc. J'ai vérifié et revérifié (souvent grâce à tes conseils et ceux d'autres laissés sur ces forums). Avec Windows 10 1903, aucun problème, l'installation s'est fait sans souci du premier coup.


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (9 Avril 2020)

Je suis sur un MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2015) pour info. 
Lorsque je lance le processus Bootcamp, il y'a une barre de chargement et ça dit "téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge de windows", maintenant ça me met un temps d'attente d'environ 90-190min ça varie et c'est infini mais avant ça me demandait des permissions et puis un message d'erreur. 
J'ai cherché partout impossible de remédier à ce problème je ne trouve rien


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

VeryHighEloPlayer420 a dit:


> Je suis sur un MacBook Pro (Retina, 15 pouces, mi-2015) pour info.
> Lorsque je lance le processus Bootcamp, il y'a une barre de chargement et ça dit "téléchargement du logiciel de prise en charge de windows", maintenant ça me met un temps d'attente d'environ 90-190min ça varie et c'est infini mais avant ça me demandait des permissions et puis un message d'erreur.


Donc, aucun, mais aucun rapport avec le fichier .iso de Windows. Tu as manifestement une mauvaise qualité de bande passante, car c'est l'étape du téléchargement des pilotes/drivers et si le temps d'attente est trop long, tu as en effet un message d'erreur.

Depuis 2012 Assistant Boot Camp peut proposer l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso associé à la création d'une clé USB de démarrage en incluant dans son contenu le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers. Depuis 2015, Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso sans utilisation d'une clé USB, le fichier .iso ainsi que les pilotes/drivers seront stockés dans un espace virtuel qui sera effacé en fin d'installation. Sorti de ce protocole, toute autre tentative sera un échec !


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (9 Avril 2020)

Donc il me suffit de refaire la même chose, mais avec une meilleure connexion ?


----------



## Locke (9 Avril 2020)

VeryHighEloPlayer420 a dit:


> Donc il me suffit de refaire la même chose, mais avec une meilleure connexion ?


Pour moi oui, vu que ça bloque pendant le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers, tant que ce n'est pas fait, l'installation ne se poursuivra pas.


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (11 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi oui, vu que ça bloque pendant le téléchargement des pilotes/drivers, tant que ce n'est pas fait, l'installation ne se poursuivra pas.


Ça continue de m'afficher le même message même après avoir vérifié que ma connexion était bonne, pareil quand j'ai essayé en 4G....


----------



## Locke (12 Avril 2020)

VeryHighEloPlayer420 a dit:


> Ça continue de m'afficher le même message même après avoir vérifié que ma connexion était bonne, pareil quand j'ai essayé en 4G....


Pour le coup les pilotes/drivers avaient été cette fois-ci bien téléchargés, mais ton message d'erreur concerne un problème avec la copie de certains fichiers en provenance du fichier .iso. Donc, quel fichier .iso utilises-tu ? Le bon fichier .iso est mentionné en réponse #8.


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (13 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour le coup les pilotes/drivers avaient été cette fois-ci bien téléchargés, mais ton message d'erreur concerne un problème avec la copie de certains fichiers en provenance du fichier .iso. Donc, quel fichier .iso utilises-tu ? Le bon fichier .iso est mentionné en réponse #8.


C'est bien le bon , je l'ai re téléchargé pour être sûr et ça me fait la même erreur


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2020)

VeryHighEloPlayer420 a dit:


> C'est bien le bon , je l'ai re téléchargé pour être sûr et ça me fait la même erreur


Au fait, la base est de nous indiquer quel est le modèle exact que tu possèdes. Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue. J'ai un pressentiment qui se confirmera ou pas.


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (13 Avril 2020)

voilà


----------



## Locke (13 Avril 2020)

VeryHighEloPlayer420 a dit:


> voilà


Tu as un MBP de 2015 qui ne pose aucun problème, d'autant plus que le protocole officiel de chez Apple pour macOS High Sierra... https://support.apple.com/fr-lu/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2/6.1/mac/10.13 ...mentionne bien que l'on n'a pas besoin de clé USB pour créer une clé de démarrage et/ou stocker les pilotes/drivers. Et ça j'ai pu le vérifier avec mon iMac 2015.

Sinon, par curiosité tu lances le Terminal et tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée. Même motif, même punition avec un Copier/Coller de cette autre commande...

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```
...en validant avec la touche Entrée.
Pour les résultats, dans ta réponse tu fais un clic sur cette icône juste après le smiley... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...et tu sélectionneras les balises </> Bloc de code, dans la fenêtre tu colleras le résultat et un clic sur Continuer.


----------



## VeryHighEloPlayer420 (19 Avril 2020)

Je ne trouve pas l'icône dont tu parles après avoir mis la deuxième commande


----------



## Locke (19 Avril 2020)

VeryHighEloPlayer420 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas l'icône dont tu parles après avoir mis la deuxième commande


Ta copie écran est une patte de mouche ! Sinon, en agrandissant tout va bien, si on peut dire, tu n'as pas de snapshots qui pourrait interférer ! Il n'y a pas de solution miracle, mais tu devrais relancer Assistant Boot Camp et sélectionner l'option Restaurer qui supprimera proprement la partition. Tu vérifies dans le Terminal qu'il n'y a aucune partition Windows, je te conseille de faire un clone avec *Carbon Copy Cloner* ou *Super Duper!* dans un disque dur USB. Tu auras une roue de secours.

Ca va te paraître radical, mais exclura toute interférence, tu fais une installation propre _(clean install)_ incluant obligatoirement le formatage du disque dur interne. Tu procèdes à l'installation complète de ta version de macOS et dans la foulée sans avoir installé le moindre logiciel, tu lances Assistant Boot Camp et tu tentes une installation de Windows avec le fichier Win10_1909_French_x64.iso et pas un autre. Je suis convaincu que tout se passera bien.

Au pire des cas, tu auras perdu un peu de temps. En démarrant depuis ton clone, tu reformates ton disque dur interne et tu fais un rétro clonage. Pour moi, je ne vois plus que ça parce qu'à force de jouer avec Utilitaire de disque ou avec le Terminal, on finit par malmener la structure du disque dur. Quand je vois tes applications dans le Dock, je suis assez suspicieux sur l'intégrité de tes fichiers système.


----------

